# Milo's new portable cage



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

I got Milo a little home away from home ( a portable cage for him to stay in when we are visiting people) We went and visited a friend for a few days and he was quit at home in his new digs It has cloth sides and a metal frame, and folds up flat for transporting. Milo seemed to like it, he even got out and started running on his wheel while the lights were on and I was watching lol he never does that in his cage. He is such a little traveller he is so busy taking in all the wonderful new smells that it doesn't seem to occur to him to be scared :lol: He even met our friends little dog Fifi. Milo hardly even seemed to notice the dog, who cautiously came over to sniff him the decided he was VERY scary and ran off.

[attachment=0:17wxb1od]3902132234_4ca1446134.jpg[/attachment:17wxb1od]
[attachment=1:17wxb1od]3902133018_70d165717f.jpg[/attachment:17wxb1od]
[attachment=2:17wxb1od]3902133692_d0c40b94aa.jpg[/attachment:17wxb1od]


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are a few more shots

[attachment=0:1w63r3on]3902130562_008541d9e7.jpg[/attachment:1w63r3on]
[attachment=1:1w63r3on]3901352191_6842dafa18.jpg[/attachment:1w63r3on]


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I love it!! What's it called? Where'd you get it?


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

It's a Port-A-Crate P2 Indoor/Outdoor Pet Home from Petsmart

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752023

I was thinking about getting this one...
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3097929
...it was a little smaller but I liked how it had more usable storage on it, the one I got just has some small pockets, but all they had was bright pink and I just couldn't bring myself to buy it :lol: Plus the one I got seemed like it was a little more durable and might become a hand-me-down for other pets one day


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice! I have a Sport Pet pop-up dog kennel for a travel cage also.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It looks great. He looks very comfortable and happy. Quite the little traveler.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

How long do you think he'd be comfy in that cage? For work I'm going to be sometimes traveling for a month or two at a time and am looking for something to house Sylvie in.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

It depends on how much space she is used to. I'm sure these come in bigger sizes, but the one I have is just big enough for his wheel, food and water dishes and a folded fleece blanket to hide in. Milo seemed pretty comfortable with it though (I'm pretty sure all he ever does in his cage is sleep poop and run on his wheel anyways lol). If your taking her out for play and exercise each night I'm sure this would be just fine. My only concern would be heating, since this is made of cloth I have no idea if it would be safe around a heat lamp.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

With one of those portable pens you'd have to use a heating pad. I wouldn't risk a heat emitter around it. 

If you want more floor space lay it on it's side. I have one similar and when laid on it's side it provides half again as much floor space.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

haha that cage is absolutely awesome! and Milo is adorable too!
I love his light quills and darker face


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Milo looks like he is at the door ready to greet his guests for a party!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

funkybee said:


> It's a Port-A-Crate P2 Indoor/Outdoor Pet Home from Petsmart
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2752023
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic portable home  I must get one immediately 
I noticed on the first link that it comes in 5 different sizes, what size did you get funkybee?

Also, LizardGirl, what size Sport Pet crate did you get?

Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I got the medium size from Walmart, it was about $16 on sale.

Here's the thread to it, if you want.  
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=352


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

lane_m said:


> That is a fantastic portable home  I must get one immediately
> I noticed on the first link that it comes in 5 different sizes, what size did you get funkybee?


I got one size up from the smallest, 26"L x 18"W x 21"H


----------

